# Has anyone heard of...



## Ex-Baptist (Jun 2, 2004)

Dr. Mickey Efird of Duke Div School? We are going to start a Bible study on Genesis that was taught by this guy. I want to get a 'heads up' before we start. If he's a loon, I think I will pass on the study. 

Cole


----------



## panicbird (Jun 3, 2004)

From the Duke website:
&quot;Professor of Biblical Interpretation 
A.B., Davidson College
M.Div., Louisville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
Ph.D., Duke Universitiy

James Michael Efird, more familiarly known as Mickey, was born and reared in Kannapolis, N.C. He began teaching in the Divinity School as a graduate student in 1958, joined the faculty full time in 1962 and has taught Greek and Biblical studies to generations of students. He is an ordained Presbyterian (USA) minister and has served for nearly 50 years as interim supply pastor for various churches. Committed to making the Bible understandable and properly understood for pastors and laity alike, he has been extremely active in the Divinity School Lay Academy program and has taught in churches of many denominations throughout North Carolina and elsewhere. He first taught in the United Methodist Church's Course of Study program in 1966 and continues to do so. He has written 13 books and more than 60 articles, many of which can be found in the Harper-Collins One Volume Bible Dictionary. Encouraged by his father to be a Blue Devils fan, Dr. Efird has cheered on Dukes football, basketball and other athletic teams for more than 60 years.&quot;

From the Efird Bible Study Series website:
On the Genesis study: &quot;Dr. Efird explains how the Hebrews were master storytellers, passing from generation to generation tales that recite their history. From the time of creation to the Israelite move to Egypt this study of the first book of the Bible explains the two creation stories of Genesis, the two types of history: primeval (history before written history) and patriarchal history, and you paints clear pictures of Biblical characters, "warts and all."&quot;

A review of one of his books on Amazon says, &quot;Efird explores these methods, illustrating why the Bible that you hold in your hand today is a trustworthy source of the words and works of Jesus Christ.&quot;

Other than these things, I do not know anything about him. A good Genesis commentary is Waltke's Genesis commentary (I took a class with Waltke on OT theology...his lectures were better than most sermons). It is easy to read and in-depth enough for most studies. If you are feeling your intellectual oats, however, Wenham's Genesis commentary in the Word series is good as well. Victor Hamilton's in the NICOT series is also well-written. Some guy named Calvin has a Genesis commentary as well. I would go with any of these others ahead of Efird, simply because Efird is an unknown and these guys are not.

Lon


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 3, 2004)

John Currid has an excellent commentary on Genesis.

Derek Kidner's is good as well.

And never leave home without three standbys:

[list:49ecdefc6b]
[*:49ecdefc6b]Calvin
[*:49ecdefc6b]Matthew Henry
[*:49ecdefc6b]Matthew Poole
[/list:u:49ecdefc6b]


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Fred, you are right about what to never leave home without. 

Cole


----------



## Gregg (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:83c9ba9457][i:83c9ba9457]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:83c9ba9457]


And never leave home without three standbys:

[list:83c9ba9457]
[*:83c9ba9457]Calvin
[*:83c9ba9457]Matthew Henry
[*:83c9ba9457]Matthew Poole
[/list:u:83c9ba9457] [/quote:83c9ba9457]

Does this mean every time Fred goes out to the store he has these standby's with him also


----------

